# Planning light for 180g, trying to use GE9325, need advice



## jmhart (Nov 13, 2007)

I thought I had all this figured out, but as it turns out, I don't.

I'm planning my next tank, a 180g(72" long). I was planning on a 3x150 HID MH / 4x80w T5 retrokit. However, something else that I really wanted to do was use the GE 9325 for the fluorescent. As it turns out, GE doesn't offer that bulb in an 80w T5. They offer it in a 55w "T5", which is actually what we all call a PC.

So, I'm looking at other options. I'm looking at Catalina Aquarium, came across this: 3x150w MH/4x80 VHO. I thought VHO was kind of generic term for overdriving a bulb/ballast, but it appears I'm wrong on that. What kind of bulb would I need for that? A "VHO" bulb, or a "VHO T12" or something.

I'm open to other options, but I'm really trying to use the 9325 bulb. These are the available bulbs that come in 9325.


----------



## jmhart (Nov 13, 2007)

Might have solved my problem:

http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/product_info.php?cPath=71_7_9&products_id=844

1 x 150 HQI /2x55w PC

and I could use 3 of those.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Could you tell me why you must have the Metal Halides?

The reason I'm asking is that you will achieve the same plant growth with Giesemann Midday T5HO using much less electricity, and with very, very little heat.

VHO has 2 downsides. First it's actually very inefficient due to the fat T12 tube. Second there is barely a choice of bulbs - all of them with unknown spectrum and labeled in Kelvins that don't make sense when you actually see the bulb working.

--Nikolay


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

330 watts (6x55) watt PC will make a lot of heat, trust me. 

You can get the same amount of light (if not more) with 160 watts of the T5HOs. 

Also the Kelvin rating and spectrum of PCs is questionable.

--Nikolay


----------



## jmhart (Nov 13, 2007)

Well, I'm mostly interested in the MH for viewing effect. They will likely only be on for ~3 hours a day. Personally, I don't really enjoy the growing ability of MH, hence the T5 interest. No matter what lights I use, I'll be installing cooling fans into my canopy.

I'll check out the Giesemann's. I suppose the first question I have, since I have little experience outside of PC lighting, is what kind of fixture/ballast would I need for a T5HO bulb? *EDIT*Figured it out, a T5HO ballast.


----------



## Riiz (Jul 19, 2008)

Usually if a ballast can power a T5HO, it will power a PC bulb at the same wattage, since they are the same thing with different endcaps.


----------

